# Love my minerals but..:(



## Baby Mac (May 25, 2008)

I have just started wearing mmu..and i love the look it gives..unfortuantely it broke me out really bad..i did some research on the forum and found it maybe the bismuth that caused me to breakout...

I want to try another line of minerals without the bismuth(silk naturals/everyday)...but im to scared to incase i break out again...it took me nearly 3 weeks to clear the pimples from the first minerals...i usually dont have pimples...

Has anyone that has had problems with bismuth and pimples tried another brand without the bismuth..and your skin no longer breaks out?

Also what is the purpose of bismuth..whats is its purpose in makeup?


----------



## astronaut (May 25, 2008)

Bismuth Oxychloride made my face burn and itch when I'd sweat or get oily! It also made me break out. After I stopped using it and used Everyday Minerals, the problem stopped, though I can't possibly 100% gaurantee to you that you won't break out from them either. Just my personal experience.

And I believe the bismuth oxychloride is an ingredient that gives the mineral foundation that glowy and dewy characteristic. Everyday Minerals has an original glo formula that gives a dewy finish as well without bismuth oxychloride. I believe they use mica instead to achieve it.


----------



## user79 (May 26, 2008)

Try Alima. It doesn't contain bismuth.


----------



## petrina_678 (May 28, 2008)

Most online stores that have their on mineral make up DO NOT have bismuth. SO try the many 100 of bands out there that dont have that ingredient, 
some of these brands are:

Everyday minerals
pure luxe
Meow cosmetics
Archetype cosmetics
Signature minerals
Fusion of colour 

hope you find something that wont break you out


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ever since I started wearing makeup, I've broken out from it, then had to use more makeup to cover it up. It's a vicious cycle! I tried BE and Sheer Cover and didn't like either of them. I found this random MMU online and I've been using it for at least 4 or 5 months, not sure, and my skin hasn't been this clear in YEARS. Except for the damn red marks that don't want to go away. I use smoky mountain minerals. I don't hear much about them anywhere, but I really like it. Maybe just because I haven't broken out from it. The coverage isn't as great as Every Day Minerals, but that stuff broke me out so I had to go back to SMM. I really think if I got a better kabuki brush I may get better coverage. The little brush they send you with the starter pack of SMM works but it's not that great, a little rough, and doesn't pick up the minerals that well. I got the 11 piece starter kit that comes with 3 foundations, a blush, a halo glow that's supposed to...ah i dunno what it does I never use it, a veil, a bronzer, concealer, brush, and the black powder eyeliner. That black eyeliner is seriously awesome when applied wet. It does have some fallout so I put it on before foundation because those black specks are really hard to get rid of. Anyways, that starter kit is $18.95 plus shipping.

Haven't tried many MMU's, but since this one has kept my skin so clear, I'm seriously afraid to switch to something else!


----------



## zmnim (Dec 24, 2008)

You can also check Etsy out.  There are so many sellers that make their own make up but you should ask them what's in it.  I've bought from Moi Minerals but I haven't received my package yet and I'm also thinking of buying from Back To The Earth and Erzulie Cosmetics.  You should look them up and give them a try.


----------



## concertina (Dec 24, 2008)

Buff'd Cosmetics is *amazing*, no bismuth (BM also broke me out like CRAZY) or other crazy stuff. 

Buff'd Cosmetics, All-Natural Mineral Cosmetics

And you can order small samples to test your coloring before investing in the large size! And they have three types of foundation; original, light and concealing. Really awesome stuff.


----------



## ashk36 (Dec 26, 2008)

Ah! Got another one...Coastal Scents. Just recieved a couple samples of the silk cover mineral foundation and I really like it ($1 samples, nice!) The coverage is much better than the smoky mountain minerals I was previously using, and it matches my skin tone better, too. I don't even need concealer, I just use a little extra foundation on dark or red spots. I've only used it a couple times since I only have the samples and they're pretty small, but I think I'm going to order the larger size and start using this stuff on the regular.

There are sooooo many different mineral makeup companies it's overwhelming!! It's great that a lot of them offer cheap or free samples though, so through a bit of trial and error you will eventually find your perfect match!


----------



## evah2003 (Dec 28, 2008)

From personl experience I can recommend:

MAD minerals
Lueur Jeune by Saphoros Spa
Adorned with Grace minerals 
Silk Naturals (you mix your foundation yourself! They offer three coverage sets to choose from.)
Lumiere cosmetics

and EDM for their blushes, e/s and concealers. Their foundation didn´t really work for me (I have also heard that their "intensive" formula can cause breakouts for acne-prone people).

SN and AWG have great e/s and blushes and SN has some of the best lip products from the mmu range!!

I have also tried Monave (pretty expensive, great, smooth look, heavy coverage, but couldn´t fin a good match), barefaced minerals ( couldn´t find a match, samples are pretty expensive), Meow (overwhelming foundation colours from which to choose...ended up looking powdery on me).
There are soo many great companies to choose from..

EDM is always a great start, since they offer a free sample set with each order, but I would advice everyone to branch out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## jbinkley (Apr 17, 2009)

Another good line is Sheer Miracle. Their products don't contain Bismuth Oxychloride, which causes some women's skin to itch and/or even break out. Bismuth Oxychloride also gives an overly sparkly finish to mineral makeup. Their line is also hypoallergenic.


----------



## r0xl0vesmakeup (Nov 17, 2009)

i tried EDm and it doesnt make me itch compared to the others.. i still use my regular foundation but still I go back to my mmu..


----------



## Foxxydiva (Apr 29, 2010)

BE original made me itch if my face got wet from water or sweat. The matte formula however was little better. I'm currently trying UD Mineral Foundation and so far so good.


----------



## nellytilly (Apr 13, 2011)

Bare Minerals made me itch when I sweat. Also the fantastic sandpaper like rash-result of an allergy to Bismuth. Try http://hellominerals.com/ works great! No bismuth!!


----------

